

How long before Anywhere.fm + Wimax kills terrestrial radio? - aswanson

We've all been subject to the abuse of radio as we know it.  My drives on my daily commute to college were brutal; repetition and uniformity in all the station playlists.  When, not if, wimax reaches wide penetration, it will likely disrupt radio as well as cell phone carriers (Skype + Wireless IP == end of cell phone bill).<p>When?
======
rms
What makes you think WiMax will reach wide penetration? Sprint is the only one
investing in Wimax. I think all the other major architecture builders aren't
bothering because it changes their current business model. I think it's more
likely that a bubble of Wi-Fi appears across most urban areas.

Maybe Google will use the old TV frequencies to launch a new nationwide
wireless IP network. It seems like a really good use of their market cap to
take control of the old TV frequencies.

Also, devices will need better battery lives or a clever hack if you want to
be able to listen to anywhere.fm wirelessly for 24 hours.

------
djonesx
Who do you think will be providing the blanket coverage Wimax and IP?

I see the value in Wimax as a technology, I just cant buy into this vision of
uninterrupted IP access everywhere you roam. Its just Wifi on steroids.

